# Help me. I'm going to go insane if I don't figure out the name of this song....



## Heather (Feb 24, 2008)

I had a friend in college my first year at Nazareth in Rochester, NY. 

She constantly listened to this song and now I cannot remember what it is. 
I think it involved a guy named Johnny and a car crash, classic Boston/Kansas era. 

Please, if you think you know what it might be - post. It is right on the edge of my brain but no, not there. 

It has been driving me insane for the last 7 hours and yes, I know I should have been asleep. But I've been pouring over lists of "hits" from the '70s and '80s instead and when I got to "Neverending Story" I had such bizarre and awful flashbacks I knew I had to just ASK you people for HELP! 

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2008)

Isn't that "The Last Kiss"?


----------



## Heather (Feb 24, 2008)

Nope. No, that's Pearl Jam. 90's. or '50s?
This is late '70s or early '80's.

Crap. It is making me crazy that I cannot remember it! "Johnny was a ...." I have that much, and then it turns into "Jack and Dianne" which is just wrong!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2008)

Not at - this song was popular in the 60's.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Feb 24, 2008)

1. Wreck On The Highway - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band
2. Wreck On The Highway - Bruce Springsteen
3. The Carroll County Accident - Porter Wagoner
4. Dead Man's Curve (Single Version) - Jan and Dean
5. Warm Leatherette - The Normal
6. Motorcrash - The Sugarcubes
7. Car Crash - Tricky
8. Last Kiss - Pearl Jam
9. Tell Laura I Love Her - Ray Peterson
10. Car Crash - Our Lady Peace
11. Steal Your Keys and Crash Your Car - Flesh Vehicle
12. Crawling From The Wreckage - The Dave Edmunds Band
13. Let This Be A Lesson To You (Drunk Driver) - Tommy Ellison & The Five Singing Stars
14. Blasphemous Rumours - Depeche Mode
15. Love Rhymes With Hideous Car Wreck - The Blood Brothers
16. Through the Wire - Kanye West
17. Teen Angel - Jem Crossland & Hypertonics
18. Car Crash - The Avengers
19. High Speed Collision 3:37 - Space Band
20. Car Crash - Powerman 5000
21. Leader Of The Pack - The Shangri-Las 
22. Airbag - Radiohead
23. In The Kingdom #19 - Sonic Youth

any of these?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 24, 2008)

Pearl Jam did have a remake of this song, which I don't think I've heard. It was played so much in the 60's I got sick & tired of it!
Check out this link for a history - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last_Kiss


----------



## Heather (Feb 24, 2008)

Ha. Hahaha...you guys are awesome. 

Don't you know? :rollhappy:

I finally found it on a really weird search. 
Bad Company. 
"Shooting Star"

I was a bit off on the car crash, I'm afraid. Crash but not car related, I'm afraid. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shooting_Star_(Bad_Company_song)

(now that I CAN sleep, I have to get up. Clearly, I should have asked this question about 8 hours ago.)


----------



## bcostello (Feb 24, 2008)

was it "Leader of the Pack"?


----------



## Heather (Feb 24, 2008)

No, it was not. It was Shooting Star. 

Much cheesier, but that's what I was going for at 3 this morning.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2008)

It'll all be ok now, just take the rest of your medication. ity:


----------



## Heather (Feb 24, 2008)

oh, I've had plenty of that today. thanks boys.


----------

